# What ever happened to Squirrel Nutkin?



## Droid101 (Sep 28, 2004)

I remember I used to come here a long time ago and Squirrel Nutkin would post a lot.  Did they get banned?  Should I not even be mentioning their name?  

Did everyone have their memories erased?  Have I gone crazy?


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 29, 2004)

I do not remember any such poster, and I've been here pretty much from the beginning - at least as a lurker.  I also do not remember that he created a terrific april fool's parody site of Eric Noah's on year.  I also do not remember that he can probably be found at www.nutkinland.com 

So, no, I don't remember anyone like that... but it raises a question... Why would a hypothetical poster name himself after a Beatrice Potter character, anyway?

--The Sigil


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 29, 2004)

The Sigil said:
			
		

> So, no, I don't remember anyone like that... but it raises a question... Why would a hypothetical poster name himself after a Beatrice Potter character, anyway?




Maybe all the good Kenneth Grahame names were already taken?


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 29, 2004)

Nutkinland is now Nothingland, at www.nothingland.com. It's very different than EN World, and not for kids, but there are folks there that I really like. SN doesn't play much D&D nowadays, so doesn't hang out here as much. He still drops by now and again.


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 29, 2004)

Actually, the emaciated, dehydrated, badly sunburned form of Squirrel Nutkin was last seen in Nevada's Great Basin, skittering from shadow to shadow, clutching an acorn. He was seen to stop every now and then at odd moments to stroke said acorn and mutter, "Precious, my precious."


----------



## Droid101 (Sep 29, 2004)

You know when you ask a question, and in the back of your head there is a ridiculous answer like: "They ran their car off the highway and landed 200 feet below on a nest of red ants," or "They went and started their own message board, and then started another one that's even more risqué than the first message board they started," but it can't possibly be true?  




Well... jeez.


----------



## Eridanis (Sep 29, 2004)

He but sleeps, passing from human memory. Yet, he will return in the hour of Britain's greatest need to lead her back to glory.

Or something like that.


----------



## Henry (Sep 29, 2004)

Wasn't he the guy running up and down Yggdrasil?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Sep 29, 2004)

He lies, in a deathlike dreaming sleep at nothingland....
 But who knows, in strange eons, ... Ach, you know the rest.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 29, 2004)

just a warning if you haven't already clicked that link - there's nekkid ladies on nearly every page now.  

which, of course, makes it more fun - but not necessarily safe for work.


----------



## Conaill (Sep 29, 2004)

ANyone care to give a short synopsis why nutkinland switched to nothingland?


----------



## BOZ (Sep 29, 2004)

that would be interesting, since i missed that when it happened.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 30, 2004)

Not that I really know, but my suspicion is that SN got tired of everyone running to him with complaints about NKL because it was HIS board, so the last time he took a vacation to make sure it wouldn't happen, he made sure the name changed to protect the innocent (i.e. him), although he's back again, just don't look so much for a "Squirrel Nutkin" because he changes his name almost as much as "Thomas Heretic". 

I swear to god, the stable one is Cyberzombie.  At least you always know how to find her.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 30, 2004)

lemon curry


----------



## Algolei (Sep 30, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Nutkinland is now Nothingland, at www.nothingland.com. It's very different than EN World, and not for kids, but there are folks there that I really like. SN doesn't play much D&D nowadays, so doesn't hang out here as much. He still drops by now and again.



Thank you for sending n00bs to Nothingland. :curse:


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Sep 30, 2004)

There is no such thing as Nutkin.

And for God's sake don't call it Nutkinland or NKL - you _will _ get banned!

I speak with authority on the subject.  I got banned and I have known 'Nutkin' for 15 years IRL!


----------



## Plane Sailing (Sep 30, 2004)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> I swear to god, the stable one is Cyberzombie.  At least you always know how to find her.




Him


----------



## BOZ (Sep 30, 2004)

we think CZ is a him - at least that's the current running theory.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Sep 30, 2004)

Unless a (poor) joke is trying to be made about who runs the relationship.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 30, 2004)

Of course not.  While Cyberzombie's RL analog is male, the online personality is transsexual.  In polite society, one refers to the gender that the individual expresses.  CZ expresses the female, hence "her".


----------



## diaglo (Sep 30, 2004)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Of course not.  While Cyberzombie's RL analog is male, the online personality is transsexual.  In polite society, one refers to the gender that the individual expresses.  CZ expresses the female, hence "her".




NTL ain't polite.


----------



## BOZ (Sep 30, 2004)

well, he uses almost exclusively female avatars - is that the same as being an "online transvestite"?


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Sep 30, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> NTL ain't polite.





And that's the way it should be.  We have ENWorld for polite discourse.  We have NTL for 'anything goes.'


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Oct 1, 2004)

Wrong.  We have NTL for pr0n.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Oct 1, 2004)

But I'm polite.  And this is just another way for me to educate the unwashed.


----------



## Algolei (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey, no dirty jokes!

...and I showered yesterday, so there.


----------



## Squirrel Nutkin (Oct 1, 2004)

Droid101 said:
			
		

> I remember I used to come here a long time ago and Squirrel Nutkin would post a lot.  Did they get banned?  Should I not even be mentioning their name?




From Rob Zombie's _House of 1000 Acorns_:

"Oh, I remember now! Squirrel Nutkin! God damn it everyone's got to know about Squirrel Nutkin. You know what, I'm going to do you a favor! I'm going to let you meet the old bastard! It's all true. Ratatösk is real... and you found him."



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> SN doesn't play much D&D nowadays, so doesn't hang out here as much.



Truth be told I don't play any RPGs anymore. I'm guessing a lot of people got lucky when they blew out their birthday candles this year.



			
				Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Not that I really know, but my suspicion is that SN got tired of everyone running to him with complaints about NKL because it was HIS board, so the last time he took a vacation to make sure it wouldn't happen, he made sure the name changed to protect the innocent (i.e. him), although he's back again, just don't look so much for a "Squirrel Nutkin" because he changes his name almost as much as "Thomas Heretic".



Dinkeldog's right about me getting tired of everyone's complaints -- sometimes my Inbox is like a text-based version of Chinese water torture -- but the reason Nutkinland got a new monicker is the same one most companies have when they rename themselves. My wife and I decided it was time to relaunch our board and give it a brand-spankin'-new identity. Unfortunately the name change came a lot sooner than the new style Boz is talking about, but sometimes that happens to the best of us. Right, guys?


----------



## Scutisorex (Oct 1, 2004)

Of course, that's assuming you're the "real" Squirrel Nutkin.


----------



## Thomas Heretic (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't change my name.


----------



## Algolei (Oct 1, 2004)

Nut _who_-kin?


----------



## Scutisorex (Oct 1, 2004)

The truth is, Squirrel Nutkin began calling himself Moog Spaceport and got into a fight on RPGnet over a Vampire message board. Then he created an alt called Wrath of the Swarm and caused alot of problems. Ever since then, no one know where he went.


----------



## Thomas Heretic (Oct 1, 2004)

Scut said:
			
		

> The truth is, Squirrel Nutkin began calling himself Moog Spaceport and got into a fight on RPGnet over a Vampire message board. Then he created an alt called Wrath of the Swarm and caused alot of problems. Ever since then, no one know where he went.




Bull, everybody knows Wrath of Swarm is Piratecat.
PC is our number one alt problem at nothingland.


----------



## Scutisorex (Oct 1, 2004)

Squirrel Nutkin is Piratecat?   

Well, that explains alot.


----------



## WayneLigon (Oct 1, 2004)

Scut said:
			
		

> Squirrel Nutkin is Piratecat?



We are all Piratecat, remember?


----------



## Leopold (Oct 1, 2004)

i AM BATMAN!


----------



## AZRogue (Oct 1, 2004)

And here we come. Out of the woodwork.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 1, 2004)

AZRogue said:
			
		

> And here we come. Out of the woodwork.




my Wood works. just ask my wife.


diaglo " the blue pill man" Ooi.


----------



## sotmh (Oct 1, 2004)

AZRogue said:
			
		

> And here we come. Out of the woodwork.



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 1, 2004)

limon furry


----------



## A2Z (Oct 1, 2004)

Man, do the freaks travel in packs or what? Why don't you all just go back to your smarmy message board and leave us mild mannered gamers to our fun?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Oct 1, 2004)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> I swear to god, the stable one is Cyberzombie.




    Are you intentionally trying to hurt my brain, bub?


----------



## BOZ (Oct 1, 2004)

he hasn't been around much in awhile?


----------



## GreyOne (Oct 2, 2004)

Squirrel Nutkin disappeared into the mist on a cross-Atlantic attempt in a dinghy.  He may very well still be adrift.


----------



## Algolei (Oct 2, 2004)

Leopold said:
			
		

> i AM BATMAN!



LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIES!!!!


----------



## mythusmage (Oct 2, 2004)

GreyOne said:
			
		

> He may very well still be adrift.




Consistency is a good thing.


----------



## Algolei (Oct 2, 2004)

mythusmage said:
			
		

> Consistency is a good thing.



Not if you're consistently wrong!


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 2, 2004)

In his palace at NTL, dread Squirrel Nutkin lies dreaming ...


----------



## BOZ (Oct 3, 2004)

GreyOne said:
			
		

> Squirrel Nutkin disappeared into the mist on a cross-Atlantic attempt in a dinghy.  He may very well still be adrift.




uh huh huh huh, you said dinghy.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Oct 3, 2004)

This Nutkin fellow lives in my back yard.  I see him all the time.  From what I understand since winter took a toll on his nuts last year, he decided to devote more time to food gathering and less time to internet posts.


----------



## Algolei (Oct 4, 2004)

Winter?  I thought he was married to Margo?


----------



## Ashwyn (Oct 5, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Winter?  I thought he was married to Margo?



I think it's a nickname, due to the color of her skin.


----------



## Algolei (Oct 5, 2004)

Oh. :\ Wouldn't "Gangrene" be a more appropriate nickname?


----------



## diaglo (Oct 5, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Oh. :\ Wouldn't "Gangrene" be a more appropriate nickname?





heh.. don't be using Gang in a nickname.


diaglo "Bangin' to the Oldies" Ooi


----------



## Rinndalir (Oct 5, 2004)

Didn't he shack up with contact's mom?

-- injoke Spikey


----------



## BOZ (Oct 5, 2004)

doesn't everyone, sooner or later?


----------



## Droid101 (Oct 5, 2004)

Every time I see this thread at the top, I think of the tune from the song from The Simspons: 

"Everyone else, loves Ned Flanders."

"Whatever happened to Squirrel Nutkin?"

Seems to work.


----------



## Algolei (Oct 6, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> heh.. don't be using Gang in a nickname.
> 
> 
> diaglo "Bangin' to the Oldies" Ooi



So you're suggesting we just call her "Rene?"

I have an Aunty Rene.  (It's probably short for Irene.)


----------



## Ashwyn (Oct 6, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> So you're suggesting we just call her "Rene?"
> 
> I have an Aunty Rene.  (It's probably short for Irene.)



How much does she rene?


----------



## diaglo (Oct 6, 2004)

Algolei said:
			
		

> So you're suggesting we just call her "Rene?"
> 
> I have an Aunty Rene.  (It's probably short for Irene.)




Irene too.

a little to the left and down if you ask the young Asian gurl.


----------



## qstor (Oct 6, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> We are all Piratecat, remember?




I am NOT a Piratecat...I'm a free man!


Mike


----------



## Algolei (Oct 6, 2004)

Enough with the corny Asian jokes already!  

--Algol Ooi



			
				qstor said:
			
		

> I am NOT a Piratecat...I'm a free man!
> 
> 
> Mike



I once knew a cheap woman.  Any relation?


----------

